# Suche guten Gamer Monitor 24 bis 27 Zoll



## hell046 (1. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

ich suche für meinen PC für den Alltaglichen Gebrauch und zum Zocken (z.b Battlefield) einen guten Monitor.

Hatte mir mal den Acer Predator GN246HLBbid angeschaut und finde ihn nach recherche eigentlich ganz gut, da 144hz und 1ms Reaktionszeit. Jedoch schneidet der Monitor in einigen Tests nichts so super ab. Preis ca. 230€. 

Dann habe ich jetzt noch den Samsung S27D590PSXL gefunden, der wenigstens etwas größer ist, was mir nichts ausmachen würde. Dieser hat aber leider nicht die 144hz technologie, schneidet dafür aber bei Tests besser ab. Preis: 250€

Gibt es sonst noch etwas empfehlbares in diesem Preisbereich? Ist 144hz wirklich besser oder kann ich das vernachlässigen und eher zum größeren Display greifen? Mir fehlt da wirklich der überblick ob es in der Preisklasse was besseres für meine Zwecke gibt. Über 250 bis 260€ will ich eigentlich ungern kommen. 

Danke und einen Gruß an alle!


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2015)

Die Frage ist, was die jeweiligen Tests denn überhaupt genau getestet haben. und falls Preis-Leistung mit im Urteil drin ist, stellt sich auch die Frage, wie der Preis denn zum Testzeitpunkt war.

Grundsätzlich sind auch Monitore für 150€ schon sehr gut für Gaming. Mit 120/144Hz hast du halt ein "smootheres" Bild - die meisten, die so einen Monitor haben, finden es dann besser als mit ihrem alten 60Hz-Modell. Ob das den Aufpreis wert ist bzw. ob ein 60Hz-Modell für ebenfalls um die 250€ dann aber vlt genau so gut ist, kann man schwer sagen. idR haben die mit 60Hz für den Preis halt das insgesamt "bessere" Bild, die 120/144Hz-Modelle haben dafür den bei Spielen durchaus netten Vorteil des "flüssigeren" Bildes. 

Mit 144Hz gibt es aber auch einen von BenQ, der ziemlich gut sein soll BenQ XL2411Z 61 cm 3D LED Monitor schwarz/rot: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  den gibt es auch in anderen Shops zu dem Preis, auch bei Saturn - vlt mal vor Ort bei Dir schauen, ob die den dahaben BenQ XL2411Z, 24" (9H.L9SLB.RBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland    aber wenn du auf keinen Fall mehr ausgeben willst und der 144Hz-Technik zu dem Preis nicht traust, dann nimm nen Monitor mit IPS-Display für um die 200€, zB den LG 27MP55HQ-P.AEU 68,5 cm LED-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör   oder den Samsung, den Du nanntest, oder auch den etwas günstigeren von Samsung Samsung S27D390H, 27" (LS27D390HS) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## hell046 (2. Februar 2015)

Danke, die Monitore kannte ich garnicht. Für 180€ ein 26-27Zoll Display ist halt schon was anderes als ein 24 Zoll für 250€ nur weil er 144hz hat. Da muss ich dann doch überlegen ob der für 180€ nicht reicht. 

Um die 144Hz auszunutzen, muss man auch entsprechend Hohe FPS erzeugen oder? Ich glaube kaum, dass ich bei Battlefield hoch genug komme mit den FPS als dass es mir dann etwas bringt. Wenn man aber trotz geringer FPS mit 144Hz auch einen Vorteil hat, ist es halt doch eine Überlegung wert. 
Die 144hz bringen dann im Endeffekt nur beim Spielen was? Weil bei Filmen hat man sowieso recht geringe FPS. 

Was würdest du bei der Größe Empfehlen, also momentan habe ich noch einen alten NEC Display Solutions                                                 MultiSync 90GX2                     in 19" der einfach zu klein ist und schon nicht mehr up to date. Die Auflösung ist ja auch nicht grad der Knaller. 

Ich sitze ca. 80 bis 90cm vom Bildschirm entfernt.

Die Tests waren von PRAD. Die von Chip find ich eher nicht so dolle.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2015)

Klar, die 144 kommen eher bei eh schon viel FPS zur Geltung. Aber auch bei weniger FPS wird das Bild etwas "sanfter", was man auch einfach erklären kann: bei 60Hz wird das Bild 60x pro Sekunde geupdatet, und auch wenn du nur 40 FPS hast kann es passieren, dass zB das 21. Bild schon fertig berechnet wurde, aber es wg. der 60Hz des Monitors 1/60 Sek dauert, bis es auch angezeigt wird. Bei 144Hz "schaut" der Monitor schon früher nach, ob es vlt bereits ein neues Bild gibt, da dauert es nur 1/144 Sek, bis es dann schon gezeigt wird. Und es kann auch passieren, dass der 60Hz-Monitor ein noch nicht ganz fertiges Bild erwischt und es dann eben 1/60 Sek lang zeigt - beim 144Hz-Modell zeigt er das Bild dann eben nicht mal halb so lange.

Das sind allerdings Effekte, die nicht jeder bemerkt und die man so oder so auch nur bemerkt im direkten Vergleich. Wenn du nie lange am Stück an einem schnellen Monitor gespielt hast, wirst du mit einem 60Hz natürlich nix vermissen. 


prad.de ist gut, aber auch da aufpassen, von wann der Test stammt. Denn manche 144Hz-Modelle kosteten mal 500€ und jetzt 260€, und für den heutigen Preis wären die dann doch Top, wenn sie damals im Test eher als mäßig davonkamen. Ansonsten kannst du natürlich auch bei pcgh.de mal schauen, ob da eines der Modelle im Test war. Oder hardwareluxx, tomshardware, ht4u.net ... 


Bei dem Abstand sind 24 oder 27 Zoll beide okay. Manch einer würde bei 27 Zoll sagen, dass man dann lieber eine höhere Auflösung nehmen soll - aber auch da meine ich: wenn man den Vergleich hat, ist die höhere Auflösung feiner und "schöner", aber auf keinen Fall wäre "nur" FullHD bei 27 Zoll merkbar "ungut". Zudem sind höhere Auflösungen teurer UND die FPS in Spielen sinken im Vergleich zu FullHD merkbar ab.


----------



## hell046 (2. Februar 2015)

Ich werde mal in einem Geschäft schauen, wie die Größen dann so in natura wirken. Evtl. finde ich 26 Zoll doch ein ticken zu groß. Das mit den 144hz ist jetzt so eine Sache. Ich werde den Monitor dann schon lange behalten und dann stellt sich die Frage ob es da nicht Sinn macht, direkt die "bessere" technologie zu nehmen. Ist halt dann doch wieder die Preisfrage, weil wenn die für 180€ in Ordnung sind, dann muss ich nicht umbedingt 250€ ausgeben um nur minimal bessere Performance zu erlangen. 

Mehr als Full HD würde ich auch ungern nehmen, eben wegen den FPS Problemen beim Spielen dann. Dann müsste ich immer schauen, dass die Grafikkarte stark daher kommt, damit das auch Sinn macht. 

Ich werd mal im Geschäft schauen. Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Herbboy (2. Februar 2015)

Also, "man" hat ja schon immer mit "nur" 60Hz gespielt, und niemand hat da was zu meckern gehabt. D.h. "nötig" sind 120/144Hz nicht. Es ist halt ein Zusatzfeature. Wenn du jetzt "nur" 180€ ausgibst und es in 2-3 Jahren doch so sein wird, dass 144Hz der Standard ist, dann wird ein Monitor, der jetzt 250€ kostet, sicher nur noch 150-180€ kosten. Dann kannst du ja immer noch wechseln, bekommst für deinen "alten" noch sicher 60-70€ und zahlst effektiv nur 100€. D.h. du hast am Ende - FALLS es sich als "Fehler" entpuppt, dass du nicht schon jetzt 144Hz nimmst - nicht viel draufgezahlt. 

Wegen der Größe an sich: im Laden musst du echt aufpassen, denn durch die umstehenden anderen Monitore und vor allem die Größe des Ladens wirken die Monitore oft ganz anders. zB kam mir mein 24 Zoll Monitor bei Saturn winzig vor, weil die Monitore mitten im Laden standen und dann durch die Tiefe des Ladens sowie die 4m hohe Decke etwas "verloren" wirken - zu Hause dann war ich baff, wie groß der ist (vorher 17 Zoll). Du kannst im Laden mal schauen, aber was ich auch machen würde: schneid mal zB aus ner Zeitung ein Stück aus, das die Maße eines 24 und eines 27 Zoll MOdells hat, und dann kleb sie mit Tesafilm an die Wand, wo der Monitor stehen wird. Falls er ein Stück vor der Wand stehen soll, dann kleb das papier vorne an den alten Monitor und stütz die Ecken mit irgendwas ein wenig ab, vlt auch pappe.


----------



## hell046 (2. Februar 2015)

Also ich hab mir die Monitore soweit sie da waren mal beim Mediamarkt angeschaut. Am besten hat mir ein Asus gefallen, 27 Zoll mit 144Hz. Der war zwar top, aber mindestens 350€. Das ist mir zu teuer. 

BenQ war garnicht da, leider. Ansonsten habe ich dort noch den Samsung mit 27 Zoll gesehen und den LG den du empfohlen hast in 27 Zoll. Der Samsung hat mir einen ticken besser gefallen, wobei 27 Zoll schon echt groß ist. Aber wenn ich bedenke, dass ein Kollege einen 24 Zoll hat und dieser in Ordnung ist, dann kann ich mich an 27 Zoll auch gewöhnen. 

Das mit den 144hz lasse ich mal wegfallen, weil falls ich 24 Zoll nehmen würde, würde mir ein günstiger Bildschirm ohne 144hz reichen und in der höheren Preisklasse nehme ich lieber 26/27 Zoll. Das mit der Auflösung geht eigentlich auch klar, ich schaue nicht nach jedem Pixel, also ist Full HD bei 26/27 Zoll schon in Ordnung. Wenn es mich auf dauer stört, kann ich mir immernoch einen 24er nachkaufen und meinen Bildschirm wieder verkaufen. 

Was mir bei manchen nicht gefallen hat, dass die nicht schwenkbar waren. Das ist etwas störend wenn man den Winkel vom Bildschirm nicht mehr ändern kann. 

Also was hättest du noch so als 26Zoll zu empfehlen bis 200€? Der Samsung S27D590PSXL war schon ganz fein, leider wenig verstellmöglichkeiten.

Der Richtig gute war ASUS VG278HE


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2015)

Also, schwenkbar ist AFAIK selten bei LCD-Monitoren, vlt weil man die auch sehr leicht inkl. Fuß einfach drehen kann ^^   hier wären noch weitere Monitore, die das "gute" IPS als Display haben, von 24 bis 27 Zoll LCD-Monitore im Preisvergleich  aber viele sind vom Standfuß her gleich, und nen 100%ig schwenkbaren hab ich da nicht auf den ersten Blick gefunden.


----------



## hell046 (3. Februar 2015)

Ja gut, schwenkbar meinte ich nicht direkt, sondern dass man den Monitor kippen kann im Winkel


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2015)

Okay - aber auch das hat nicht jeder, denn eigentlich sollte man den Monitor ja brav  c.a.   so hinstellen, dass ca die Oberkante mit deinem Haarschopf auf einer Höhe ist, so dass du nicht großartig nach oben oder unten blicken musst.   Vlt schau mal bei einzelnen links zu dem Monitoren die Bilder an, da gibt es oft auch Bilder mit ner Seitenaufnahme - da siehst du dann bestimmt, ob die kippbar sind.


----------



## hell046 (3. Februar 2015)

Ja gut, schwenkbar meinte ich nicht direkt, sondern dass man den Monitor kippen kann im Winkel 

Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen dem SAMSUNG LS 27 D 590 PSX und dem PSXL z.b oder dem D390Hs. Ich seh da nicht wirklich die Unterschiede, gut bei dem 390 der Standfuß.

Habe mich etwas umgeschaut und die Samsung bildschirme die oben genannt wurden scheinen nicht so der Hit zu sein.

Dagegen sollen die Asus recht gut und beliebt sein wie der *Asus VE278H*. 

Jetzt schreiben viele bei den IPS Paneln hat man oft Schatten und Probleme mit der Beleuchtung, das hört sich natürlich nicht so super an, welche Vorteile bietet denn der IPS insgesamt? Vielleicht sollte ich in der Preisklasse eher nach einem guten TN Panel suchen.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2015)

IPS hat die "echteren" Farben, das "bessere" Bild - TN ist dafür schneller, und natürlich sind die Farben da nicht "unecht" - aber im direkten Vergleich merkst Du dann vlt doch nen Unterschied, und zB das sehr helle Blau hier im Forum wirkt vielleicht auf nem TN graustichiger, obwohl es an sich nichts graues beinhalten sollte, oder ein Rot wirkt vielleicht knalliger, als es sein sollte. Solche kleine Unterschiede hättest du dann halt von IPS zu TN.

Aber Schatten  & Co, also: wenn man genau hinschaut, hat das jeder. Ist ja auch bei LCD-TVs nennt - die Frage ist nur, ob es einem sofort ins Auge sticht oder erst dann, wenn man den Fehler macht, sich alles penibel anzuschauen, so dass man danach ständig drauf achtet und natürlich die etwas helleren Stellen dauernd im Blick hat.


----------



## hell046 (10. Februar 2015)

So habe jetzt den Samsung S27D390H genommen. Der 590 kostete einfach mehr und hatte nur einen anderen Standfuß, der mir sogar wackeliger erscheint. Gut einen dünneren Rahmen auch, aber das ist mir egal. Den 390er kann man doch im Winkel neigen, also der Fuß ist doch verstellbar zu meiner Freude. Alle anderen 27er Zöller mit IPS bis 260€ waren nicht wirklich besser und bis jetzt bin ich mit dem Monitor ganz zufrieden. 

 Jetzt hab ich aber folgende Frage: Wie kalibriere ich den Monitor am besten? Gibts da besondere Tricks oder wie macht man das am besten? 

Zu meiner Überraschung kann ich BF4 immernoch auf Mittel mit 60FPS mit meiner HD5870 spielen obwohl die Auflösung auf 1080p hoch gegangen ist.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2015)

Dann "limitiert" da wohl eher die CPU   Speziell BF3 / 4 ist auch bekannt dafür, grad im Multiplayer CPU-Limits zu haben. Im Spiel hast du aber auch wirklich umgestellt auf FullHD, ggf. bestätigt und neu gestartet? ^^ 


Wegen der Kalibrierung: ist halt die Frage, worauf Du da wert legst. Man kann auf "seinen Geschmack" kalibrieren oder auf "Farbtreue", und letzteres muss nicht unbedingt besser aussehen. Und richtig zuverlässig geht das auch nur mit einer Referenz-Vorlage und/oder einem Messgerät ^^


----------



## hell046 (10. Februar 2015)

Ja war auf Mittel eingestellt mit 1080p alles bestätigt und läuft mit VSync, deswegen auch die genau 60FPS. Wenn ich auf Grafik Hoch stelle, dann kommt er immernoch zu 35FPS oder evtl mehr, aber kann manchmal ruckeln. Da möchte ich lieber, dass es sauber läuft. Hatte aber auch auf einem Server mit vielen Spielern gespielt. 

Was meinst du mit limitiert, bist du der meinung mit der 5870 müsste noch mehr gehen? Ich finde das eigentlich schon ganz in Ordnung 

Ich habe den Monitor jetzt per HDMI angeschlossen, macht es mehr Sinn den Monitor per RGB anzuschließen? Bzw. habe am Monitor ein VGA anschluss aber an der Grafikkarte nur DVI. Gibts da irgendwie Adapter?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2015)

Also, was ich meine ist: wenn du sogar mit ner 5870 noch 60 FPS hast, es aber nicht mehr FPS werden, wenn du weniger Auflösung einstellst, dann spricht das dafür, dass die CPU für nicht mehr als 60 FPS taugt. Die CPU "limitiert" dann also in dem Fall eher als die Grafikkarte.


----------



## hell046 (10. Februar 2015)

Habe den Monitor mal etwas eingestellt, auch nach den Einstellungswerten von PRAD die diese gepostet haben. Obs mir besser gefällt naja, alles gewöhnungssache. Ist nicht mehr so warm das Bild, also passt schon.

Wenn ich VSync aus mache, sollte er auch mehr als 60FPS machen, in niedrigeren Auflösungen auf jeden Fall. 

Jetzt bleibt noch die Frage mit dem Anschließen, habe gelesen, dass je nach Anschlusskabel sich ein anderes Bild ergeben kann. Der Monitor hat nur einen RGB bzw VGA Anschluss, meine Graka aber nur DVI. Gibts da irgendwie einen Adapter? Ich muss mal schauen, da war bei der Graka ein Adapter dabei, vielleicht ist er das ja.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2015)

Wie der hat nur RGB bzw VGA? ^^  der muss doch auch DVI oder HDMI haben - so was gibt es doch heutzutage an sich gar nicht mehr ^^  ich würde unbedingt digital anschließen, also DVI oder HDMI bzw. ggf DisplayPort


----------



## hell046 (11. Februar 2015)

Der hat natürlich noch andere Anschlüsse, habe mich da vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt. Aber er hat halt keinen DVI Anschluss. Das war eigentlich der Punkt meiner Aussage. Habe jetzt aber von der Graka einen Adapter von DVI auf VGA gefunden. Display Port hat er keinen. Jemand meinte das Bild wäre besser wenn er über VGA anschließen, das kann aber nicht sein oder? Also theoretisch sollte ja bei beiden Anschlussarten das gleiche Ergebnis raus kommen?


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2015)

Hol Dir einen Adapter von DVI auf HDMI, das wäre das beste - oder halt direkt HDMI-Kabel, wenn die Grafikkarte HDMI hat


----------

